# Fireboard 2  Drive



## retfr8flyr (Jun 2, 2021)

My CyberQ WiFi died, so I started looking for a replacement. After looking at all the options available these days I decided on the Fireboard 2 Drive and ordered it from Atlanta Grill Company. When I get it I will post some initial impressions, compared to my old CyberQ. My CyberQ was the original version and very basic in what it offered and all the new stuff has great new features available through their respective apps.  I am looking forward to getting this and running it through some cooks. Anyone with experience with the Fireboard 2 feel free to jump into the conversation.


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 2, 2021)

Fireboard 2/Drive:
I had mine controlling my Masterbuilt 560 Gravity Feed. Rock solid performance, great wi-fi connection. Totally satisfied


----------



## krj (Jun 2, 2021)

I love my Fireboard 1. I use it on my monster gravity feed for catering/vendor cooks as well as my WSM for personal stuff. Hopefully at some point this year I can afford to upgrade to the 2 with drive. I'd like to go to the Pro, but I'm not sure I'm ready to switch over to the thermocouple probes yet. A $20(through fireboard's site) difference per probe is quite a bit of a cost jump for me at this point.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jun 2, 2021)

I looked at the pro but decided the thermocouple probes were not that important too me and I would rather have 6 probes then 3.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jun 4, 2021)

I received my Fireboard 2 today and so far I am impressed. Very solid feeling unit, well designed and packaged. I ordered an extra pro short and long temp probe, just to see how much smaller they were, along with the angled base. It couldn't be any easier to setup, compared the the nightmare that was my original CyberQ. Turn it on and it connects to Bluetooth automatically, wifi setup was just as easy. Very nice app. The pro probes are really small and I can see where they would be a real advantage at a competition, will hardly leave a hole. The short probe will be great for chicken and other small meats. Now I will need to cook something with it and put it through it's paces.  I'm not sure how soon I will be able to use it, family events at their houses and such but I will post up when I do, for anyone interested.


----------

